# Τι μου θυμίζει, τι μου θυμίζει



## nickel (May 19, 2010)

Ξέρω πάντως μια άλλη περίπτωση που οι διαμαρτυρίες κατέληξαν σε επαναπρόσληψη και όχι σε λουκέτο στην εταιρεία. 

*Οι συνδικαλιστικές πιέσεις έφεραν λουκέτο και ανεργία*

Του Θαναση Tσιγγανα

ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ. Τα πεζοδρόμια στη συμβολή των οδών Παύλου Μελά και Στρ. Καλλάρη στο κέντρο της Θεσσαλονίκης ήταν χθες το μεσημέρι έρημα.

Στις μεγάλες τζαμαρίες του ρεστοράν Banquet (Συμπόσιο) ξεχωρίζουν τα δύο πανό που ανήρτησαν οι εργαζόμενοί του.

Δεξιά, «Αυτοί που υποστηρίζουν τους εργαζόμενους κατάφεραν οι εργαζόμενοι να μείνουν χωρίς δουλειά» κι αριστερά της εισόδου, «Οι 21 εργαζόμενοι του Banquet καταδικάζουμε τις παράνομες κινήσεις του Σωματείου που μας οδήγησαν να μείνουμε χωρίς δουλειά».

Την ίδια ώρα, στο Εργατικό Κέντρο Θεσσαλονίκης, οι εκπρόσωποι του Σωματείου Επισιτιστικών και Τουριστικών Επιχειρήσεων Θεσσαλονίκης - Πιερίας - Χαλκιδικής κατήγγειλαν για μία ακόμη φορά τους ιδιοκτήτες του ίδιου ρεστοράν που απασχολούσε συνολικά 29 εργαζομένους για εργοδοτική αυθαιρεσία και «αιφνιδιαστικό» κλείσιμο της επιχείρησης.

Σκηνές από το μέλλον

Το καφέ - ρεστοράν έβαλε λουκέτο το περασμένο Σάββατο, αλλά το κλείσιμό του, όπως λένε πολλοί, φέρνει στην επιφάνεια σκηνές από το μέλλον της ελληνικής οικονομικής κρίσης.

Η περίπτωση έφτασε ώς τη Βουλή με επερώτηση βουλευτή της Ν. Δ. και την τοποθέτηση στελέχους του ΣΥΝ και απασχόλησε επί τρεις εβδομάδες Εργατικό Κέντρο, Αστυνομία, εκατοντάδες περιοίκους και φορείς, συνδικαλιστές, αρκετά μπλογκ και ιστοσελίδες ενημέρωσης. Είναι μια άγρια σύγκρουση μάλλον πρωτόγνωρη για τα ελληνικά (εργασιακά και εργοδοτικά) δεδομένα, παρ’ όλο που η αφορμή είναι κοινή στην αγορά εργασίας.

Τι έχει συμβεί; Λίγες ημέρες πριν από το Πάσχα, οι ιδιοκτήτες του ρεστοράν απέλυσαν έναν 26χρονο που εργαζόταν ως βοηθός σερβιτόρου από τον περασμένο Οκτώβριο. Ο νεαρός εργαζόμενος υποστήριξε ότι η απομάκρυνσή του ήρθε όταν διαμαρτυρήθηκε για τη μη καταβολή του δώρου και καθυστερήσεις στη μισθοδοσία και κατήγγειλε την επιχείρηση στην Επιθεώρηση Εργασίας και στο ΙΚΑ.

Οι ιδιοκτήτες του Banquet αναγνωρίζουν πως ήταν σφάλμα τους το ότι δεν έκαναν κανονική πρόσληψη και ασφάλιση στον εργαζόμενο και υποστηρίζουν ότι του έδωσαν δουλειά γιατί είδαν ότι είχε ανάγκη χρημάτων.

Ακολούθησε παρέμβαση του Σωματείου, που τάχθηκε στο πλευρό του βοηθού σερβιτόρου και η πρώτη κινητοποίηση με εκατοντάδες διαδηλωτές στις 23 του περασμένου μήνα έφτασε στο εστιατόριο απαιτώντας την επαναπρόσληψή του.

Υπό την πίεση των διαδηλωτών και την ένταση που δημιουργήθηκε, καθώς το ρεστοράν ήταν γεμάτο από πελάτες, ο ιδιοκτήτης υπέγραψε την επαναπρόσληψη του 26χρονου, αλλά απολύθηκε μετά δυο-τρεις μέρες «επειδή δεν ανταποκρίθηκε στο πρόγραμμα λειτουργίας του μαγαζιού», σύμφωνα με τους ιδιοκτήτες.

Η εξέλιξη αυτή έφερε όμως μια καθημερινή παρουσία 30 - 50 ατόμων –συμπαραστάτες του απολυμένου– έξω από το εστιατόριο να διαδηλώνουν με πανό και ντουντούκα τις ώρες που αυτό λειτουργούσε, προκαλώντας ποικίλες αντιδράσεις σε περιοίκους, περαστικούς, πελάτες του εστιατορίου, αλλά και εργαζομένους του, που ζήτησαν την παρέμβαση του ΕΚΘ.

Διχασμός και διαδηλώσεις

Οι εργαζόμενοι διχάστηκαν. Εφτά απ’ αυτούς κατήγγειλαν στην Επιθεώρηση Εργασίας παραβιάσεις της εργοδοσίας, που αφορούν υπερωρίες και νυχτερινά, αλλά συνέχισαν να εργάζονται στο πόστο τους, ενώ οι υπόλοιποι 21 αντέδρασαν τόσο στην παρέμβαση των συνδικαλιστών όσο και με την καθημερινή πρακτική της παρενόχλησης των διαδηλωτών, ζητώντας «δικαίωμα στην εργασία».

«Μας φώναζαν ρουφιάνους και προσκυνημένους επειδή εργαζόμασταν», ανέφερε χαρακτηριστικά σερβιτόρα του ρεστοράν.

Η «πολιορκία» από τα μέλη της Επιτροπής Αλληλεγγύης Σωματείων κι Εργαζομένων συνεχίστηκε επί τρεις εβδομάδες, με αποτέλεσμα το αρνητικό κλίμα να αποδεκατίσει την πελατεία του εστιατορίου.

Η κατάληξη ήταν το λουκέτο και η έξοδος στην ανεργία όλων τελικά των εργαζομένων, «καθώς δεν μπορούσαμε να εγγυηθούμε την ασφάλεια των πελατών, του προσωπικού, των γύρω επαγγελματιών, των γειτόνων», όπως υποστηρίζει ένας εκ των ιδιοκτητών και κάνει λόγο για ωμό εκβιασμό. «Ξεκινήσαμε», πρόσθεσε, «πριν από δύο χρόνια, επενδύσαμε 800.000 ευρώ. Σε δύο χρόνια υπολογίζαμε ότι θα κάναμε απόσβεση, αλλά δεν γινόταν να συνεχίσουμε υπό τις παρούσες συνθήκες… Πώς ν’ αντιδράσεις; Ηταν ο παραλογισμός σ’ όλο του το μεγαλείο.»

«Ηταν μια εκβιαστική κίνηση από πλευράς του εργοδότη, που ενώ εγγράφως υποσχέθηκε να εφαρμόσει την εργατική νομοθεσία, αθέτησε τις δεσμεύσεις του κι έκλεισε το κατάστημα», είπε ο 26χρονος βοηθός σερβιτόρου στη συνέντευξη που παραχώρησε χθες το Σωματείο σε αίθουσα του ΕΚΘ.

Ανάμεσα στις δύο θέσεις και οι δηλώσεις δύο εκ των 21 εργαζομένων –τώρα ανέργων– που ανήρτησαν προχθές τα δικά τους πανό διαμαρτυρίας κατά συνδικαλιστών. «Δέκα χρόνια στην Ελλάδα, τα δύο τελευταία αισθανόμουν ασφάλεια», ανέφερε η αλλοδαπή λαντζέρισσα του καταστήματος. «... κι εμείς μείναμε τώρα χωρίς δουλειά, με τις υποχρεώσεις να τρέχουν για τα παιδιά και τα δάνεια», λέει από την πλευρά της η εργαζόμενη Ντίνα Βογιατζόγλου.

http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_ell_100013_19/05/2010_401457​


----------



## imwrong (May 19, 2010)

*αυτή είναι η μια όψη*

το άρθρο της καθημερινής κακώς δίνει την μια όψη της ιστορίας. Ο τίτλος δε στο πρωτοσέλιδο είναι προβοκατόρικος: "Συνδικαλιστές έκλεισαν οριστικά εστιατόριο", λες και την απόφαση για το κλείσιμο της εταιρείας δεν την πήρε ο επιχειρηματίας. Ο οποίος, σύμφωνα με την άλλη πλευρά που λίγο μνημονεύεται στο άρθρο της καθημερινής, υπολόγιζε να κάνει απόσβεση σε δύο χρόνια χωρίς να δίνει ασφαλιστικές εισφορές, χωρίς να πληρώνει υπερωρίες, χωρίς ακόμη και να ταϊζει τους εργαζόμενους όπως οφείλει σε τέτοια επιχείρηση εστίασης.

Κριτική στον τρόπο που λειτούργησαν οι αλληλέγγυοι στον απολυθέντα μπορεί να γίνει, αλλά να μη λέμε μόνο τη μισή αλήθεια.


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2010)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν με ενόχλησε τόσο η όποια δημοσιογραφική δεοντολογία της εφημερίδας, γιατί τότε δεν έπρεπε να κάνουμε τίποτα άλλο από το να ανεβάζουμε (και να καυτηριάζουμε) τα μονόπαντα ρεπορτάζ. Τα δύο που με «εντυπωσίασαν» ήταν (α) αυτό που επισημαίνεις κι εσύ: απόσβεση σε δύο χρόνια, κάτι σαν κανόνας του επιχειρηματικού πνεύματος της αρπαχτής, που δεν σέβεται πολλούς κανόνες, βαράει τον πελάτη στο κεφάλι και τον υπάλληλο όπου τον πονάει. Και (β) που προτίμησαν να κλείσουν το μαγαζί από το να βρουν μια συμβιβαστική λύση.

Από την άλλη, ακόμα και παράνομη να είναι μια απόλυση, αυτές οι μέθοδοι πολιορκίας αποτελούν μια κλιμάκωση πέραν των ορίων του νόμου. Υποθέτουμε ότι υπάρχουν αρχές που τακτοποιούν αυτά τα θέματα και δεν τακτοποιούνται με τραμπουκισμούς, γιατί αν αρχίσουν και οι μαγαζάτορες τους τραμπουκισμούς (ξέρουμε μαγαζιά που δεν θα τολμούσε ούτε στα 500 μέτρα να τα πλησιάσει συνδικαλιστής), στο τέλος θα έχουμε τον Μπίλι δε Κιντ να μας τακτοποιεί τους λογαριασμούς.


----------



## Elsa (May 19, 2010)

Μα, έχουν ήδη γίνει τέτοια μαφιόζικα, βλέπε την υπόθεση Via Vai. Και πόσα άλλα δε θα βγαίνουν στη φόρα...


----------



## SBE (May 20, 2010)

Εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί η πολιορκία του μαγαζιού. Από τη στιγμή που το ζήτημα έχει πάρει τη νόμιμη οδό, δεν έχει νόημα. Καλύτερο θα ήταν να προσπαθούσαν να δώσουν δημοσιότητα στο ζήτημα ώστε να αποφασίσει ο πιθανός πελάτης αν θέλει να φάει εκεί ή κάπου αλλού, μέσω εφημερίδων (και πληρωμένων καταχωρήσεων άμα είναι), μοιράζοντας φυλλάδια έξω από το εστιατόριο (ειρηνικά, όχι τριάντα άτομα να φωνάζουν) κλπκλπ. 

Όσο για την απόσβεση σε δύο χρόνια, τι να πεις; Επιχείρηση δηλαδή που ξεκίνησε με σκοπό την αρπαχτή, λίγο πριν αρχίσει η οικονομική κρίση. Αργά μπήκαν στο παιχνίδι, γιατί στο εξάμηνο άρχισαν να πέφτουν οι δουλειές. Υποψιάζομαι ότι με το ζόρι τα έφερναν βόλτα φέτος, οπότε για λουκέτο θα πήγαιναν ούτως ή άλλως, απλά έγινε μια ώρα αρχύτερα λόγω της υπόθεσης.


----------



## anef (May 20, 2010)

Α, ναι. Πάνω απ' όλα το νόμιμο μπάζωμα της ζωής μας.


----------



## Ambrose (May 20, 2010)

Μπρος γκρεμός και πίσω ρέμα. Από τη μία έχεις έναν υπάλληλο που απολύθηκε παράνομα, επειδή ζήτησε τα νόμιμα κι από την άλλη έχεις το κλείσιμο της επιχείρησης. Θα ήθελα πάρα πολύ να μπορούσα να μπω στο μυαλό του εργοδότη για να δω τι συμβαίνει. Έβγαινε ή δεν έβγαινε; Γιατί οι μικρές επιχειρήσεις καταφεύγουν σε τέτοιες παρανομίες; Αναγκάζονται από το σύστημα και την υπάρχουσα κατάσταση ή είναι απλά λόγω απληστίας;


----------



## crystal (May 20, 2010)

Πάντως, αν ξανανοίξει μετά από μερικούς μήνες σε άλλο χώρο, δεν θα ξαφνιαστώ καθόλου.

Αμβρόσιε, είναι το σύστημα. Θα βρεις ελάχιστα μαγαζιά που να ασφαλίζουν κανονικά όλους τους υπαλλήλους τους, οι δε βοηθοί σερβιτόρου είναι ο τελευταίος τροχός της αμάξης. 
Φταίει κι η φύση της δουλειάς: επειδή είναι εύκολη, είναι η πρώτη που θα διαλέξει κανείς για να βγάλει ένα περιστασιακό χαρτζιλίκι. Αν θέλεις να δουλέψεις για έξι μήνες, στο δίλημμα "40 μαύρα, 30 με ΙΚΑ" επιλέγεις χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη το πρώτο. Οπότε, γίνεται θεσμός, πατάνε εκεί οι εργοδότες και δεν δίνουν τα νόμιμα ούτε σ' αυτούς που τα θέλουν.
Αλλά και πάλι, να υπολογίζουν απόσβεση αυτού του ποσού σε δύο χρόνια... Τι να πω... Εκτός κι αν εννοεί σε δύο χρόνια από σήμερα, δηλαδή συνολικά τέσσερα.


----------



## imwrong (May 20, 2010)

*μια συνέντευξη του αρχικώς απολυμένου*

Ο Κιτσώνης (έτσι λέγεται ο αρχικός απολυμένος) ξεκίνησε από την επιθεώρηση εργασίας. Η τριμερής ορίστηκε 20-25 μέρες αργότερα. Στο μεταξύ κινήθηκε το σωματείο, όπως όφειλε.

Επειδή ξέρω ότι η λεξιλογία έχει πολλούς ήρεμους ανθρώπους με κρίση, ρίξτε μια ματιά και στη συνέντευξη του Β. Κιτσώνη στο antipliroforisi.info.

Highlights, για όποιους βαριούνται ή δεν προλαβαίνουν να το δουν ολόκληρο:

*Περιέγραψε μου τι οδήγησε στην απόλυσή σου.*

Μέσα στο Πάσχα, μες στη μεγάλη βδομάδα άρχισε ο εργοδότης να κάνει εκτός από τα απαράδεκτα που έκανε να παίρνει τα φιλοδωρήματα, να κόβει πρόστιμα στους εργαζόμενους που καθυστέρησαν 10 λεπτά, μεγαλύτερα από το μισθό τους…

*Τους έκοβε πρόστιμο λόγο καθυστέρησης;!* 

10 λεπτά καθυστέρησης συγκεκριμένα σε ένα βοηθό σερβιτόρου, το μεροκάματο που του έδινε ήταν 15 ευρώ το 4ωρο και του έκοβε πρόστιμο 20 ευρώ. Δεν παρείχε σίτιση, μπορεί να δούλευες 12-13 ώρες και να σου έβαζε στο τέλος φαγητό τα αποφάγια της ημέρας. Για να σου πω με το φαγητό πόσο ακραία ήταν η κατάσταση, οι λαντζιέρησες που ήταν οι τελευταίες πίσω-πίσω έτρωγαν τα αποφάγια που γυρνούσες με τον δίσκο τον πελατών. Κι εκεί κάπου καθυστερούσε να δώσει τη μισθοδοσία του Μαρτίου μέσα στη μεγάλη εβδομάδα. Παραπονιόντουσαν γενικά οι εργαζόμενοι και εγώ, όλοι προς το αφεντικό, άλλοι είχαν τις οικογένειές τους να ταΐσουνε μεσ’ στο Πάσχα… δώρο Πάσχα δεν έβγαζε κουβέντα, κάτι το οποίο είναι και νόμιμο, και αυτά τα έδινε λειψά όταν τα έδινε και όχι σε όλους, εκεί ξεκίνησα κι εγώ να παραπονιέμαι λίγο πιο συγκροτημένα και με τα ωράρια, και με το δώρο και με την καθυστέρηση μισθοδοσίας, το έκαναν και κάποιοι άλλοι εργαζόμενοι, και ξαφνικά μείναμε εκτός προγράμματος δύο εργαζόμενοι. Μας άφησε μια βδομάδα εκτός προγράμματος αρχικά. Προσπαθούσα να μάθω το λόγο από την υπεύθυνο, μου είπε απλά να επιστρέψω τη μία από τις δύο στολές που είχα για να τη χρησιμοποιήσει στην εκπαίδευση ενός καινούργιου.

Αυτό διήρκησε περίπου μια βδομάδα για να καταλάβεις, είναι και ένας τρόπος ‘εκπαίδευσης’ που κάνουνε για τους εργαζόμενους, ότι αν αρχίζουν και φωνάζουνε για κάποια πράγματα τους αφήνουνε εκτός δουλειάς για να δούνε πως θα αντιδράσουν. Εγώ άρχισα να την πιέζω (την υπεύθυνο) πες μου τουλάχιστον τι γίνεται με μένα να ξέρω, το μόνο που ξέρω μου έλεγε είναι αυτό, φέρε τη στολή, είσαι εκτός προγράμματος, δε γνωρίζω κάτι άλλο. Την επόμενη βδομάδα ξανα-έμεινα εκτός προγράμματος, πέρασα από εκεί, λέω τι γίνεται, δεν ξέρω λέει το μόνο που ξέρω είναι να παραδώσεις και τις δύο πλέον στολές. Μόλις το έμαθα αυτό έκανα κατευθείαν καταγγελία στην επιθεώρηση (εργασίας), στο ΙΚΑ, το λιγότερο που μπορούσα να κάνω.

[...]

μου έστειλε ένα εξώδικο το οποίο έγραφε ότι με πήρε μεν στην εργασία του για λόγους φιλανθρωπίας! [...] Παραδέχεται επίσης εκεί μέσα ότι ήμουν ανασφάλιστος αλλά λέει ότι δεν ήθελα εγώ ένσημα, κάτι ανήκουστο και ούτως ή άλλως παράνομο, η ασφάλιση όπως γνωρίζουμε δεν είναι εθελοντική όπως και να χει.


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2010)

imwrong said:


> Αυτό διήρκησε περίπου μια βδομάδα για να καταλάβεις, είναι και ένας τρόπος ‘εκπαίδευσης’ που κάνουνε για τους εργαζόμενους, ότι αν αρχίζουν και φωνάζουνε για κάποια πράγματα τους αφήνουνε εκτός δουλειάς για να δούνε πως θα αντιδράσουν.


Καλημέρα. Βλέπω ότι έχουν ξεσκολίσει αρκετά οι Έλληνες εργοδότες, πρέπει να έχουν αρχίσει τα μαθήματα σύγχρονου μάνατζμεντ.


----------



## anef (May 20, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Μπρος γκρεμός και πίσω ρέμα. Από τη μία έχεις έναν υπάλληλο που απολύθηκε παράνομα, επειδή ζήτησε τα νόμιμα κι από την άλλη έχεις το κλείσιμο της επιχείρησης.



Το κλείσιμο της επιχείρησης μην το έχεις δεδομένο. Στο δελτίο του Μέγκα χτες είπε πως εργοδότης, εργαζόμενοι και σωματείο έχουν ορίσει ημερομηνία για διαπραγματεύσεις ώστε να βρεθεί λύση.


----------



## Alexandra (May 20, 2010)

imwrong said:


> ...άρχισε ο εργοδότης να κάνει εκτός από τα απαράδεκτα που έκανε να παίρνει τα φιλοδωρήματα.


Αυτό φαίνεται πως το έχουν καθιερώσει όλοι οι εστιάτορες. Ενώ γράφει στον κατάλογο ότι οι τιμές περιλαμβάνουν 13% (νομίζω) φιλοδώρημα, δεν τα δίνουν ποτέ στους σερβιτόρους και τα τσεπώνουν. 
Μια φορά φάγαμε σε εστιατόριο γνωστής αλυσίδας και επιχειρήσαμε να προσθέσουμε ένα μικρό ποσό για φιλοδώρημα στον λογαριασμό της πιστωτικής κάρτας — κάτι που είναι στάνταρ διαδικασία στο εξωτερικό. Η σερβιτόρα μάς είπε ότι αν τα βάλουμε στην πιστωτική, θα τα πάρει ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ το αφεντικό, μαζί με τα άλλα που παίρνει ενσωματωμένα στις τιμές. Είπε ότι αν δεν θέλουμε να αφήσουμε μετρητά, καλύτερα να μην αφήσουμε τίποτα, γιατί ούτως ή άλλως, οι σερβιτόροι δεν θα τα πάρουν.


----------



## SBE (May 20, 2010)

Στην Αγγλία πάντως Αλεξάνδρα μπορεί ο εστιάτορας να χρησιμοποιήσει το φιλοδώρημα στη μισθοδοσία. Μόλις εφαρμόστηκε αυτό, το TIme Out ξεκίνησε εκστρατεία "το φιλοδώρημα στο χέρι σε μετρητά", και είχε μεγάλη απήχηση. 

Το ότι η επιχείρηση μπορεί να ανοίξει πάλι σε μερικούς μήνες δε μου φαίνεται περίεργο. θα είναι ΑΛΛΗ επιχείρηση, βέβαια, με τα ίδια στελέχη ίσως. Αυτό δεν είναι ούτε παράνομο, ούτε ανήθικο, αλλιώς όποιος ατύχησε στα επιχειρηματικά θα ήταν καταδικασμένος σε ανεργία. 

Από τη συνέντευξη του σερβιτόρου βλέπω κι εγώ ωραίο μάνατζμεντ, από την άλλη, δεν με πείθει ο σερβιτόρος ότι δεν συμφώνησε από την αρχή ότι δεν θέλει ασφάλιση. Αν πραγματικά τον ενοχλούσε που ήταν ανασφάλιστος, θα έπρεπε να κάνει την καταγγελία όσο ήταν ακόμα υπάλληλος της επιχείρησης κι όχι όταν απολύθηκε. 
Και πριν ορμήσετε να με φάτε, να πω ότι αυτό που αναφέρω με το χρόνο της καταγγελίας στο ΗΒ που ξέρω την εργατική νομοθεσία μέσα-έξω παίζει ρόλο στην αποζημίωση του υπαλλήλου. Το εργασιακό δικαστήριο μπορεί να αποφασίσει να τιμωρήσει τον εργοδότη με πρόστιμο αλλά να μην επιδικάσει αποζημίωση για τον υπάλληλο, με το σκεπτικό ότι η καταγγελία του έγινε με δόλο, λόγω της απόλυσής του, και ο υπάλληλος μια χαρά δεχόταν την παρανομία. Στην Ελλάδα των συνδικαλιστών μπορεί να συμβαίνουν άλλα, βεβαίως.


----------



## imwrong (May 20, 2010)

Ότι ο εργαζόμενος αποδέχτηκε την παρανομία είναι δεδομένο. Δεδομένο είναι επίσης ότι αν δεν την αποδεχόταν δεν θα δούλευε. Αυτή είναι η πραγματικότητα στον ιδιωτικό τομέα στην Ελλάδα, και πολλοί φίλοι μεταφραστές κλπ. μπορούν να το επιβεβαιώσουν αυτό - με ξεκάθαρα πιο ριγμένους απ' όλους τους υποτιτλιστές.

Όσον αφορά το κλείσιμο μιας επιχείρησης και το άνοιγμά της με νέα ονομασία, νόμιμο μπορεί να είναι, δίκαιο πάντως δεν είναι. Και δεν ξέρω από πού προκύπτει η υπόθεση ότι όλοι οι νόμοι είναι ορθοί. Χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα των ημερών,η πτώχευση της εκδοτικής του Ανεμοδουρά, αφήνοντας εκατό άτομα απλήρωτα. Ο τύπος έχει το θράσος να ανακοινώνει την ίδρυση νέας εταιρείας με το όνομα "Αστρίτης" και να αξιοποιεί επικοινωνιακά τη χρήση του ψευδώνυμου του παππού του (του γνωστού Στέλιου Ανεμοδουρά-"Θάνου Αστρίτη", δημιουργού του Μικρού Ήρωα).

Τι να κάνουμε τώρα, εμείς, να συμφωνήσουμε με τον πρόεδρο του ΣΕΒ; 

Η προβολή του [κομματικοποιημένου κράτους] στην κοινωνία προσέλαβε χαρακτήρα
πανδημίας. Οργιάζουν η φοροδιαφυγή και η εισφοροδιαφυγή, η αυθαίρετη δόμηση, η
καταστροφή του περιβάλλοντος, οι σχέσεις συναλλαγής. Επικρατεί η νοοτροπία του
εύκολου πλουτισμού και της ήσσονος προσπάθειας, η έλλειψη επαγγελματισμού και
ευθύνης, η δυσπιστία των πάντων έναντι των πάντων. Ζούμε σε ένα κράτος και σε
μία κοινωνία ελαστικής συνείδησης. Γι’ αυτό και ό,τι έχει πραγματικά επιτευχθεί μέχρι
σήμερα, έχει γίνει όψιμα και σπάνια έχει ξεπεράσει τα επίπεδα του ελάχιστου κοινού
παρονομαστή. Και η ίδια η Δημοκρατία μας έχει υποστεί την πιο επικίνδυνη
διάβρωση: τελεί υπό τη δικτατορία της μετριοκρατίας.​
Δεν είμαι γενικά οπαδός αυτής της γενίκευσης (και καμιάς γενίκευσης, whatsoever). Ας είμαστε λοιπόν συγκεκριμένοι έναντι κάθε ζητήματος που εγείρεται. Η περίπτωση του Banquet είναι μια τέτοια περίπτωση νομίζω.


----------



## SBE (May 20, 2010)

Ο εργαζόμενος μπορούσε να αποδεχτεί την παρανομία και στο μήνα πάνω, που θα είχε αποδείξεις, μπορούσε να είχε κάνει την καταγγελία. Όμως περίμενε να τον απολύσουν και μετά τον έπιασε το "θα σου δείξω εγώ". 
Κανονικά, αν καταγγείλεις τον εργοδότη σου δεν μπορεί να σε απολύσει για την καταγγελία, έτσι δεν είναι; Φυσικά είναι άλλο ζήτημα το αν θα θέλεις εσύ να μείνεις στη δουλειά. 

Τώρα έστω οτι εσύ φτιάχνεις μια μεταφραστική ΑΕ με υπάλληλο τον εαυτό σου και τον αδερφό σου (αν έχεις), και κανέναν άλλον υπάλληλο. Παίρνεις και μερικά δάνεια για να αναπτύξεις την επιχείρηση (γιατί εννοείται ότι δεν ρισκάρεις όλα τα περιουσιακά σου στοιχεία), αλλά τελικά πελατεία μηδέν, αναγκάζεσαι σαν διευθυντής να αποφασίσεις τη χρεωκοπία της εταιρίας, για να ξεφύγεις από τα χρέη της. Μετά από μια βδομάδα ξεκινάτε νέα επιχείρηση ίδιου τύπου με διευθυντή τον αδερφό σου και με νέα δάνεια. 
Να επομένως γιατί υπάρχει αυτός ο νόμος και γιατί είναι σωστός.


----------



## anef (May 20, 2010)

SBE said:


> Στην Αγγλία πάντως Αλεξάνδρα μπορεί ο εστιάτορας να χρησιμοποιήσει το φιλοδώρημα στη μισθοδοσία. Μόλις εφαρμόστηκε αυτό, το TIme Out ξεκίνησε εκστρατεία "το φιλοδώρημα στο χέρι σε μετρητά", και είχε μεγάλη απήχηση.



Και τι απέγινε; Άλλαξε αυτό το νόμιμο, δίκαιο και ηθικό καθεστώς, μια που είχε και τόση απήχηση η εκστρατεία του Time Out;


----------



## imwrong (May 21, 2010)

αγαπητή SBE, νομίζω ότι το γινόμενο μεροκάματο επί ημέρες εργασίας δίνει ως αποτέλεσμα το λόγο που ο άνθρωπος δεν κατήγγειλε την κατάσταση όταν λες ότι θα 'πρεπε.

Ναι μεν έχεις δίκιο επί της αρχής, αλλά δε λαμβάνεις υπόψη την πραγματικότητα του κόσμου της εργασίας, νομίζω.


----------



## SBE (May 21, 2010)

anef said:


> Και τι απέγινε; Άλλαξε αυτό το νόμιμο, δίκαιο και ηθικό καθεστώς, μια που είχε και τόση απήχηση η εκστρατεία του Time Out;


Η ενημέρωση των πελατών των εστιατορίων είχε σαν αποτέλεσμα να σταματήσουν να δίνουν το φιλοδώρημα με την πιστωτική τους κάρτα ή να το βάζουν στο κοινό κουτί που έχουν πολλά εστιατόρια, αλλά να το δίνουν απευθείας στον σερβιτόρο. Επίσης ο θόρυβος που δημιουργήθηκε (μέσω του περιοδικού, αλλά με την υποκίνηση του συνδικαλιστικού φορέα) είχε κάποιο αποτέλεσμα. Πριν έξι μήνες έγινε παράνομο να χρησιμοποιούνται τα φιλοδωρήματα για μισθός. Η υπόθεση συνεχίζεται, γιατί συνεχίζεται η αρνητική δημοσιότητα για τα εστιατόρια του Λονδίνου που δε συμμορφώνονται (ειδικά τα ακριβά, οι αλυσίδες και τα μεγάλα). 
Φυσικά επειδή στην Ελλάδα δεν τα σκεφτόμαστε καν αυτά, δε νομίζω ότι μπορεί να γίνει κατανοητό ότι κάτι τελείως ειρηνικό που δεν περιλαμβάνει απεργίες μπορεί να δουλέψει. 
Κι όμως, δουλεύει. Σε εξόδους με φίλους π.χ. με το που έρχεται ο λογαριασμός πάντα πλέον ακούγεται ότι το φιλοδώρημα να το δώσουμε του σερβιτόρου στο χέρι.

ΥΓ Και μη νομίζεις ότι οι πελάτες είμαστε αναίσθητοι. έχω φύγει από καφετέρια γιατί δε μου άρεσε πώς μίλαγε η ιδιοκτήτρια στο προσωπικό. Και της το είπα. Και δεν ξαναπάτησα, παρόλο που μ' άρεσε πολύ το μαγαζί.


----------



## imwrong (May 21, 2010)

μπράβο λοιπόν στο Λονδίνο που επιτυγχάνει αρνητική δημοσιότητα όταν οι εργοδότες κάνουν ό,τι γουστάρουν. Γιατί στο χωριό μας η Καθημερινή κατηγορεί τους θιγόμενους εργαζόμενους για καταστροφή.


----------



## Alexandra (May 21, 2010)

SBE said:


> Φυσικά επειδή στην Ελλάδα δεν τα σκεφτόμαστε καν αυτά, δε νομίζω ότι μπορεί να γίνει κατανοητό ότι κάτι τελείως ειρηνικό που δεν περιλαμβάνει απεργίες μπορεί να δουλέψει.
> Κι όμως, δουλεύει. Σε εξόδους με φίλους π.χ. με το που έρχεται ο λογαριασμός πάντα πλέον ακούγεται ότι το φιλοδώρημα να το δώσουμε του σερβιτόρου στο χέρι.


Όντως, έτσι είναι. Από τη μέρα που με ενημέρωσε εκείνη η σερβιτόρα, δεν ξανάφησα κανέναν να βάλει το φιλοδώρημα στην πιστωτική κάρτα, και ενημερώνω όποιον μπορώ.


----------



## anef (May 21, 2010)

SBE said:


> Η ενημέρωση των πελατών των εστιατορίων είχε σαν αποτέλεσμα να σταματήσουν να δίνουν το φιλοδώρημα με την πιστωτική τους κάρτα ή να το βάζουν στο κοινό κουτί που έχουν πολλά εστιατόρια, αλλά να το δίνουν απευθείας στον σερβιτόρο. Επίσης ο θόρυβος που δημιουργήθηκε (μέσω του περιοδικού, αλλά με την υποκίνηση του συνδικαλιστικού φορέα) είχε κάποιο αποτέλεσμα. Πριν έξι μήνες έγινε παράνομο να χρησιμοποιούνται τα φιλοδωρήματα για μισθός. Η υπόθεση συνεχίζεται, γιατί συνεχίζεται η αρνητική δημοσιότητα για τα εστιατόρια του Λονδίνου που δε συμμορφώνονται (ειδικά τα ακριβά, οι αλυσίδες και τα μεγάλα).
> Φυσικά επειδή στην Ελλάδα δεν τα σκεφτόμαστε καν αυτά, δε νομίζω ότι μπορεί να γίνει κατανοητό ότι κάτι τελείως ειρηνικό που δεν περιλαμβάνει απεργίες μπορεί να δουλέψει.
> Κι όμως, δουλεύει. Σε εξόδους με φίλους π.χ. με το που έρχεται ο λογαριασμός πάντα πλέον ακούγεται ότι το φιλοδώρημα να το δώσουμε του σερβιτόρου στο χέρι.
> 
> ΥΓ Και μη νομίζεις ότι οι πελάτες είμαστε αναίσθητοι. έχω φύγει από καφετέρια γιατί δε μου άρεσε πώς μίλαγε η ιδιοκτήτρια στο προσωπικό. Και της το είπα. Και δεν ξαναπάτησα, παρόλο που μ' άρεσε πολύ το μαγαζί.



Μμμ, δεν νομίζω πως στην «στην Ελλάδα δεν τα σκεφτόμαστε καν αυτά» (αντίθετα, απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, πολλοί άνθρωποι -μεταξύ αυτών κι εσύ- τα σκέφτονται αυτά, οπότε προς τι η γενίκευση; ). Ρώτησα γιατί, εντελώς τυχαία, έχω υπόψη μου και παλιότερη απόφαση ευρωπαϊκού δικαστηρίου που θεωρεί νόμιμο τον συνυπολογισμό των φιλοδωρημάτων στον μισθό, κάτι που είναι καταφανώς άδικο, όχι; Το να μην τα βάζεις απευθείας με τον άδικο νόμο αλλά να προσπαθείς με τέτοιους τρόπους να τον παρακάμψεις είναι πολλές φορές πολύ πιο έξυπνο, αλλά δεν είναι πάντα αποτελεσματικό. Π.χ. ακόμα και στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, υποθέτω δεν έπαψαν τελείως να πληρώνουν οι Άγγλοι με κάρτα στα εστιατόρια (αν έγινε αυτό μπράβο τους, θα μιλούσαμε για μεγάλη αλλαγή, όχι αστεία). Ταυτόχρονα, αφήνεις στο απυρόβλητο την ίδια την άδικη νομοθεσία.

Από την άλλη, μακάρι οι πολίτες να είναι ευαισθητοποιημένοι σε τέτοια θέματα (κι εγώ αν ξανανοίξει στη Θεσσαλονίκη το μαγαζί για το οποίο συζητάμε δεν πρόκειται να πάω, μου κόπηκε η όρεξη), αλλά αυτά τα μέτρα δεν λύνουν όλα τα προβλήματα, έτσι δεν είναι; Αν θέλαμε σαν καταναλωτές να σαμποτάρουμε τα μαγαζιά που δεν ασφαλίζουν τους εργαζόμενους (αν υποθέσουμε ότι υπήρχε τρόπος να το μάθουμε) δεν θα 'πρεπε να βγαίνουμε απ' το σπίτι μας.

Επίσης, από πού βγαίνει το συμπέρασμα ότι οι απεργίες δεν είναι ειρηνικός τρόπος διεκδίκησης; Και τέλος, από περιέργεια, η υπόθεση στην Αγγλία γιατί λες πως συνεχίζεται αφού είναι πια παράνομος ο συνυπολογισμός του φιλοδωρήματος στον μισθό;


----------



## SBE (May 21, 2010)

anef said:


> Π.χ. ακόμα και στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, υποθέτω δεν έπαψαν τελείως να πληρώνουν οι Άγγλοι με κάρτα στα εστιατόρια (αν έγινε αυτό μπράβο τους, θα μιλούσαμε για μεγάλη αλλαγή, όχι αστεία).



Αυτό δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να εφαρμοστεί 100% γιατί πάντα υπάρχουν οι ανενημέρωτοι, οι αδιάφοροι κλπ. Αν όμως το εφάρμοσαν έστω οι μισοί πελάτες, ήταν μείωση των εσόδων του εστιατορίου. Φυσικά στο συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα δούλεψε, δεν δουλεύει σε όλα. 



anef said:


> Επίσης, από πού βγαίνει το συμπέρασμα ότι οι απεργίες δεν είναι ειρηνικός τρόπος διεκδίκησης; Και τέλος, από περιέργεια, η υπόθεση στην Αγγλία γιατί λες πως συνεχίζεται αφού είναι πια παράνομος ο συνυπολογισμός του φιλοδωρήματος στον μισθό;


Οι απεργίες μπορεί να είναι ειρηνικές, αλλά όχι όταν περιλαμβάνουν κατασκήνωση έξω από το μαγαζί και βρισίδι στους πελάτες και τους απεργοσπάστες. 

Η υπόθεση συνεχίζεται γατί κάποια εστιατόρια, παρ' όλη την απαγόρευση, συνεχίζουν το ίδιο βιολί, κυρίως στηριζόμενα στο ότι το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του προσωπικού είναι παράνομοι μετανάστες που δεν λένε κουβέντα. Δυστυχώς, για το θέμα των παράνομων οι εστιάτορες λένε ότι δεν βγαίνουν οικονομικά αν δεν παρανομήσουν. Φυσικά λύση υπάρχει: αν δεν βγαίνεις οικονομικά, λουκέτο, να μείνουν τα μισά εστιατόρια στο Λονδίνο και να λειτουργούν νόμιμα και με σοβαρότητα και χωρίς να είναι ένα βήμα πριν τη χρεωκοπία. 

ΥΓ Το Δεκέμβριο είχε γίνει ρεζίλι (και πάλι) ένα πολύ κυριλέ εστιατόριο, γιατί δεν εφάρμοζε το νόμο. Το ίδιο μαγαζί πέρσι το Μάιο το είχε κλείσει η αγορανομία μετά το θάνατο πελάτη από κατανάλωση στρειδιών (τι το ήθελες το στρείδι ρε μπάρμπα  ) Νομίζω ότι παρανομία με το προσωπικό και απροσεξία (τουλάχιστον) με το φαγητό πάνε χέρι χέρι και είναι δείγμα αντίληψης που δεν θα ήθελα να έχει όποιος μου ζητάει 30 λίρες για ένα πιάτο μακαρόνια.


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Πάλι από την Καθημερινή, σε σχόλιο αυτή τη φορά, με την υπογραφή του Νίκου Ξυδάκη, μια ζυγισμένη ματιά σ' αυτή την περίπτωση:

*Αυτοί που γλίτωσαν κι αυτοί που βούλιαξαν*

Tου Nικου Γ. Ξυδακη

Σ' ένα εστιατόριο εργάζονταν 29 άνθρωποι. Ένας εξ αυτών, νεαρός και καινούργιος στη δουλειά, απολύθηκε διότι διαμαρτυρήθηκε στην Επιθεώρηση Εργασίας και στο ΙΚΑ για μη καταβολή και καθυστέρηση δεδουλευμένων. Υπό την πίεση του σωματείου, ο νεαρός εργαζόμενος επαναπροσλήφθηκε, αλλά απολύθηκε πάλι μετά δυο - τρεις μέρες. Τις επόμενες εβδομάδες, το εστιατόριο λειτουργούσε περικυκλωμένο από συναδέλφους του απολυμένου, που κατήγγειλαν δυναμικά τους εργοδότες εστιάτορες. Η πελατεία άρχισε να αραιώνει. Παράλληλα, άλλοι επτά εργαζόμενοι κατήγγειλαν στις Αρχές διάφορες άλλες παραβιάσεις της εργατικής νομοθεσίας. Οι υπόλοιποι είκοσι ένας εργαζόμενοι στράφηκαν εναντίον των θορυβούντων συνδικαλισμένων, ζητώντας το δικό τους δικαίωμα στην εργασία. Ανταλλάχτηκαν βαριές κουβέντες: ρουφιάνοι, προσκυνημένοι, τέτοια.

Οι εργαζόμενοι βρέθηκαν διχασμένοι. Από τη μια, οι υπερασπιστές των εργατικών δικαιωμάτων, δυναμικοί και θορυβώδεις, πίεζαν τους εργοδότες να σεβαστούν τις νόμιμες και τις ηθικές τους υποχρεώσεις. Από την άλλη, οι εργαζόμενοι που φοβόντουσαν μη χάσουν τη δουλειά τους και επιθυμούσαν να εργαστούν απερίσπαστοι, χωρίς τις οχλήσεις των συνδικαλισμένων.

Τη λύση την έδωσε ο εργοδότης. Έβαλε λουκέτο στο μαγαζί. Και όλοι οι εργαζόμενοι, διαμαρτυρόμενοι και μη, βρέθηκαν στον δρόμο, χωρίς δουλειά. Οι 21 κατηγορούν το σωματείο και τους 7+1 συναδέλφους τους, επειδή με την πίεση που άσκησαν ώθησαν τα πράγματα στα άκρα, στη χειρότερη κατάληξη. Οι άλλοι υπεραμύνονται των δικαιωμάτων τους και μαζί με το σωματείο καταγγέλλουν τον εργοδότη για καταχρηστική συμπεριφορά.

Η εμπλοκή στο θεσσαλονικιώτικο εστιατόριο, που κατέληξε σε σύγκρουση με θύματα, δεν είναι η πρώτη. Έχουν προηγηθεί ανάλογες εργασιακές εμπλοκές και αναφλέξεις το προηγούμενο διάστημα στην Αθήνα, σε παρόμοιες επιχειρήσεις εστίασης, όπου ανθούν η μαύρη εργασία και η επισφάλεια, αλλά και σε καθ’ όλα σοβαρές και νομοταγείς εκδοτικές επιχειρήσεις. Και όσο βαθαίνει η κρίση, όσο θα επελαύνει η ύφεση, και μαζί της η ανεργία και η ανασφάλεια, όταν επιπλέον θα αρχίσουν να εφαρμόζονται οι νέοι νόμοι για ευκολότερες απολύσεις και χαμηλότερες αποζημιώσεις, τέτοιες εμπλοκές και συγκρούσεις θα πληθαίνουν και θα οξύνονται.

Το σημαντικότερο στοιχείο είναι η διαφαινόμενη διαίρεση των εργαζομένων. Από τη μια, όσοι διεκδικούν εφαρμογή της κείμενης νομοθεσίας και βρίσκουν προστασία από τα συνδικάτα. Από την άλλη, οι εργαζόμενοι που επιθυμούν πάνω απ’ όλα να διατηρήσουν τη δουλειά τους, παραβλέποντας τις καταχρήσεις και της παρανομίες εις βάρος συναδέλφων τους, ακόμη και εις βάρος των δικών τους δικαιωμάτων. Αρκεί να παραμείνουν εντός εργασίας, να βγαίνει το μεροκάματο.

Στη συχνά άγρια πραγματικότητα του ιδιωτικού τομέα, τέτοια διλήμματα θα πληθαίνουν, δραματικά. Στα εστιατόρια, στα ξενοδοχεία, στα χωράφια, στα γιαπιά, δεν ισχύουν οι νόμοι που προστατεύουν τον δημόσιο υπάλληλο, τον υπάλληλο των ΔΕΚΟ, τον υπάλληλο μιας τράπεζας ή μιας μεγάλης επιχείρησης. Τέτοιες επιχειρήσεις, μικρές, οικογενειακές ή μικρομεσαίες, τις τελευταίες δύο δεκαετίες πορεύτηκαν απασχολώντας μετανάστες με χαμηλές αμοιβές και στοιχειώδη ή ανύπαρκτη ασφάλιση. Η μαύρη και φθηνή εργασία έδινε λύσεις, δημιουργώντας ένα μείγμα φανερής οικονομίας και παραοικονομίας. Η κατάσταση όμως έχει αλλάξει από καιρό: όλο και περισσότεροι Έλληνες δεν περιφρονούν πια τις χειρωνακτικές ή χαμηλής ειδίκευσης εργασίες – η ανάγκη πιέζει. Αλλά ο Έλληνας πολίτης απαιτεί εφαρμογή όλου του πακέτου: μισθό βάσει σύμβασης, ασφάλιση, πλήρεις παροχές κ. τ. λ.

Μπορεί να τα διεκδικήσει όλα αυτά τώρα, σε περιβάλλον δεινής κρίσης και ογκούμενης ανεργίας; Όλο και δυσκολότερα. Ο άνεργος σε καιρό κρίσης είναι ο άνθρωπος που βουλιάζει· όποιος διατηρεί το μεροκάματο, ακόμη και με ηθικές και υπαρξιακές εκπτώσεις, έχει περισσότερες πιθανότητες να γλιτώσει. Αλλά τι σημαίνει «να γλιτώσει»; Τι άνθρωπος θα είναι ο «γλιτωμένος», όταν γύρω του θα σωριάζονται πτώματα; Η ατομική επιβίωση, θεμιτή και ενστικτώδης, θα είναι αρκετή να τον γλιτώσει και σαν ολόκληρο άνθρωπο, κοινωνικό, έλλογο και ηθικό άνθρωπο; Πόσα δικαιώματα μπορεί να εκχωρήσει ο αναγκεμένος; Μέχρι πού μπορεί να φτάσει η οπισθοχώρηση; Για πόσο καιρό; Με ποιο χρονικό ορίζοντα; Και πώς γνωρίζει ο «γλιτωμένος» ότι δεν θα έρθει η σειρά του να βουλιάξει; Το πιθανότερο: Θα βουλιάξουν πολλοί, θα επιπλεύσουν λίγοι.

Τέτοια ερωτήματα, συγκλονιστικά, για μια οριακή ανθρώπινη κατάσταση, την κατάσταση των στρατοπέδων εξόντωσης, έθεσε ο Πρίμο Λέβι. Ο μεγάλος στοχαστής περιέγραψε μοναδικά την ενοχή αυτού που γλίτωσε, του επιβιώσαντος, απέναντι στα θύματα, σε αυτούς που βούλιαξαν. Δεν απάντησε ποτέ.​


----------



## Elsa (May 24, 2010)

"Ζυγισμένη ματιά" εννοείς με ίσες αποστάσεις; Τα ερωτήματα που βάζει εκβιάζουν μια απάντηση που δεν δίνεται. Ο Πρίμο Λέβι μπορεί να την έδωσε με την αυτοκτονία του, όμως.


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2010)

Elsa said:


> "Ζυγισμένη ματιά" εννοείς με ίσες αποστάσεις;


Δεν είπα «καλοζυγισμένη». Αυτό περνάει στη σφαίρα του υποκειμενικού σ' αυτά τα θέματα. Γι' αυτό άλλοι αυτοκτονούν κι άλλοι φτάνουν σε βαθιά γεράματα.


----------



## crystal (May 24, 2010)

Σε ό,τι αφορά τις καταγγελίες:
Πριν από δυο-τρία χρόνια, λογίστρια μας είχε αναφέρει πως όταν κάνεις καταγγελία, αυτό σημειώνεται στο "μητρώο" σου (στο ΙΚΑ; στην Επιθεώρηση Εργασίας; θα σας γελάσω) κι ότι σ' αυτά τα στοιχεία έχουν πρόσβαση οι μελλοντικοί εργοδότες. Δεν υπάρχει καμία ανωνυμία. Φυσικά το μεταφέρω με πάσα επιφύλαξη, γιατί δεν χρειάστηκε ποτέ να το διαπιστώσω, αλλά αν ισχύει, προφανώς ούτε η ίδια η νομοθεσία δεν παρέχει τη στοιχειώδη ασφάλεια στον εργαζόμενο.
Επίσης, στο χώρο των νυχτερινών μαγαζιών/καφέ/εστιατορίων, ο κύκλος είναι σχετικά μικρός κι οι ιδιοκτήτες γνωρίζονται μεταξύ τους. Η Θεσσαλονίκη είναι μεγάλη και τα μαγαζιά της πολλά, αλλά αν δοκιμάσεις να κάνεις καταγγελία σε μαγαζί της Καβάλας, μπορείς να είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα ζοριστείς πολύ να βρεις αλλού δουλειά. Είναι το μόνο εύκολο για τον επιχειρηματία να κάνει πέντε τηλέφωνα. Που και να μην τα κάνει, θα πέσει σύρμα αμέσως, ούτως ή άλλως. Και δεν υπερβάλλω καθόλου.
Με λίγα λόγια, τα πράγματα είναι πιο περίπλοκα απ' το "δεν μου κολλάει ένσημα - τον καταγγέλλω - συμμορφώνεται - όλα είναι ανθηρά".


----------



## Ambrose (May 25, 2010)

crystal said:


> Επίσης, στο χώρο των νυχτερινών μαγαζιών/καφέ/εστιατορίων, ο κύκλος είναι σχετικά μικρός κι οι ιδιοκτήτες γνωρίζονται μεταξύ τους.



Και σε πολλούς άλλους χώρους, να συμπληρώσω. Και στην Αθήνα.


----------



## Elsa (May 25, 2010)

Επιβεβαιώνω οτι το ίδιο ακριβώς ισχύει για τις τεχνικές εταιρείες και τα μελετητικά γραφεία. 
Και στην Αθήνα.


----------

